# Разное > Коллекционирование >  Продам коллекционные значки Аэрофлота

## tyman-nn

Могу предложить на продажу коллекционные значки Аэрофлота: ЯК-42, ИЛ-86, ИЛ-114, ИЛ-96, ТУ-204, ТУ-154. Могу продать в любом количестве. Цену писать свою, разумную. Все значки в отличном состоянии. Если кому интересно просьба писать на E-Mail: tyman-nn@mail.ru Фотки не проблема - напишите пришлю.
Рассмотрю любые предложения, только пишите.

----------

